# Knoll's 1899 Spring Frame Bicycle



## biker (Dec 11, 2021)

Anyone know how many of these are out there?


----------



## biker (Jan 23, 2022)

Received this email last Friday from BMOA. I sent them an email December 6 trying to find out how many might be out there. Took them a long time to reply back but here is their reply.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2022)

I wouldn’t call a few dozen rare. Scarce is probably a better word.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 23, 2022)

it would probably be more accurate if you posted the question here - show us your Knoll ...     they were just guessing really


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 23, 2022)

biker said:


> Received this email last Friday from BMOA. I sent them an email December 6 trying to find out how many might be out there. Took them a long time to reply back but here is their reply.
> 
> View attachment 1554878



This is hilarious scholarship by a fledgling curator with no previous antique bicycle experience!   I am having trouble locating another beyond the one I purchased, the BMA’s, and James Allan’s.

At the last Memory Lane they practically gave away bikes their founder paid thousands of dollars for.  The ignorance of this institution is sad for the bicycle collecting World.

Keep drinking the Kool Aid Ron!  Also please let me know if you locate a 4th in existence.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 23, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> That is hilarious scholarship by a junior curator with no bicycle experience?!   I am having trouble locating another beyond the one I purchased, BMA’s, and James Allan’s.
> 
> At the last Memory Lane they practically gave away bikes their founder paid thousands of dollars for.  The ignorance of this institution is sad for the bicycle collecting World.
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool Aid Ron!  Also please let me know if you locate a 4th in existence.



when they first started to bulk up on the collection all they had to do was read a bit - no they tore into it like a bull just buying anything at any price it was amazing how un informed they were


----------



## biker (Jan 23, 2022)

bikejunk said:


> it would probably be more accurate if you posted the question here - show us your Knoll ...     they were just guessing really


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Yea I doubt there are more than a few of these bikes around. I found the three dozen number preposterous. Just because you work at a museum doesn’t necessarily make you an authority. V/r Shawn


----------



## biker (Jan 24, 2022)

Good to know. I didn't know they would lie to me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2022)

biker said:


> Good to know. I didn't know they would lie to me.



I don't think they intentionally lied--just ignorance. If you really want to find out you need to do some serious research and digging. Reach out to some of the Wheelmen and knowledgeable folks on this site. Cultivate relationships instead of alienating people. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Jan 24, 2022)

For me, I never knew they even existed until Brant posted his find.
So I can say I have seen two now (with this auction ad), so my personal description would probably say rare. 
But there are way more experienced collectors than me in the hobby.


----------



## Bicycle Museum of America (Jan 24, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This is hilarious scholarship by a fledgling curator with no previous antique bicycle experience!   I am having trouble locating another beyond the one I purchased, the BMA’s, and James Allan’s.
> 
> At the last Memory Lane they practically gave away bikes their founder paid thousands of dollars for.  The ignorance of this institution is sad for the bicycle collecting World.
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool Aid Ron!  Also please let me know if you locate a 4th in existence.




I have explained to the original poster that my response to him was in error, and apologized. I had my thoughts with another request scrambled with this one. It was my error. I am looking more into the Knoll, but the folks here will likely know more than I will.

I apologize for what is perceived as ignorance. It is true that the staff at the BMA is still learning. Mistakes will happen.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2022)

The seat post from James Allen’s Bicycle Museum, Springfield, MO.


----------

